# Trophy Rocks



## DTrain (Mar 16, 2005)

Where do these fall inline according to the baiting/rec viewing guidlines? Are they considered bait?

http://www.trophyrock.com/


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

Yes...they are considered a food source.

From the DNR website:

Can I use salt and mineral products or salt blocks to bait deer?

Yes. The regulations specifically state that any type of food material may be used to bait deer. This includes salt and mineral blocks and other salt products. Although recommended, there is no requirement that large food materials such as salt blocks be broken and scattered.


----------



## DTrain (Mar 16, 2005)

But isn't the trophy rock and actual all natural rock? It's not manmade like a salt or mineral block.


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

DTrain said:


> But isn't the trophy rock and actual all natural rock? It's not manmade like a salt or mineral block.


Corn, carrots and beets are all natural too!!!  

The DNR considers it a food source, plain and simple.
It fall under the reg's for any food source used for baiting/recreational feeding.


----------



## DTrain (Mar 16, 2005)

Dangit... you got me there Ninja :lol:


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

DTrain said:


> Dangit... you got me there Ninja :lol:


I'm sure someone will now come on here and post and tell me what a know-it-all-self-proclaimed-DNR-double-top-secret-agent-of-the-woods I am!!! :lol:


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Ninja said:


> I'm sure someone will now come on here and post and tell me what a know-it-all-self-proclaimed-DNR-double-top-secret-agent-of-the-woods I am!!! :lol:


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

malainse said:


>


 
:evilsmile


----------



## RYANINMICHIGAN (Sep 27, 2006)

I would not do anything until I got the go ahead from Boehr


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Ninja said:


> I'm sure someone will now come on here and post and tell me what a know-it-all-self-proclaimed-DNR-double-top-secret-agent-of-the-woods I am!!! :lol:


DANG KEN!! YOU ARE!!!!!!!!!!!!! MAN I HAD YOU ALL WRONG!!!!:lol: :yikes: :evil:


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

mich buckmaster said:


> DANG KEN!! YOU ARE!!!!!!!!!!!!! MAN I HAD YOU ALL WRONG!!!!:lol: :yikes: :evil:


I even have a plastic badge and a secret decoder ring!!!


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

LMAO!!!!

Does the special message read:

DRINK YOUR OVALTINE!!!!


----------



## uncletj (Aug 30, 2005)

"If the deer can eat it, it is bait. You must stay within the dates for baiting or within the distances for viewing. Minerial blocks year around have the same basic reason as bait, to help from the spread of desease. Of course there are other reasons too."

This is a quote from the "Lucky Buck" thread back in Nov. by a man that knows the law.
Ninja, you recall that thread don`t ya.


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

uncletj said:


> "If the deer can eat it, it is bait. You must stay within the dates for baiting or within the distances for viewing. Minerial blocks year around have the same basic reason as bait, to help from the spread of desease. Of course there are other reasons too."
> 
> This is a quote from the "Lucky Buck" thread back in Nov. by a man that knows the law.
> Ninja, you recall that thread don`t ya.


 
Ahhh yes.....that was another fun thread!!!


----------



## RYANINMICHIGAN (Sep 27, 2006)

If no one saw you place it there how do they know you did it? What if it fell out of a trailer or somethign and you never noticed it?


----------

